# Still learning wood carving?



## elwind (Nov 11, 2013)

If you're still in the upheavals of learning to wood carve, you're not alone. I've been doing wood carving since 1974, that's over 39 years, and I'm still learning this art. I've been doing sculpture for a living since I got laid off from my engineering job in 1991. Now I've carved wood for fine sculptures, architectural applications, clock cases, and standing tree stump carvings or chainsaw carvings that I finish with the hand tools. I also carve, wax, clay, foam, stone, chocolate, ice, snow for ski areas, and sand. I've been from Taiwan to Kuwait and all over the states doing sand sculptures for malls, fairs, trade shows, businesses, promotions, and parties. I can carve anything with the right tools.

Sticking with wood, though, I also teach wood carving classes here in Massachusetts. I've been teaching for about 16 years now. My students do very well at the annual 'Spirit of Wood' carving show and competition put on by the New England Wood Carvers (NEWC.org) in Bedford, Mass, every October. My website is also listed somewhere in this LumberJocks web page. Check it out.

I'd like to offer my teaching services to any carver looking for a tip or suggestion on how to do something. Emailing pictures and questions through my website can be helpful if you're stuck in a carving situation. The usual questions are related to proportions or use of tools. Having good reference material is key for knowing your proportions and depths. And having a good knowledge of what you can do with your tools is also handy. But first and formost, know that 99% of all carvings have the wood grain going in a vertical direction. There are exceptions, of course, but most of the time the grain is vertical.

I'm new to this LumberJocks site. I write an article for the New England Wood Carvers newsletter every other month. I think I'll post it here also just to share with anyone looking for some carving info for who knows what. Hell, it can't hurt.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Justin,

Welcome to LumberJocks and thank you for your 'Sharing Attitude" that is so prevalent on this site.

Looking forward to your contributions.

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len.

Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Justin, welcome to Lumberjocks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to Lumber Jocks Justin.

Thank you for your contributions and the sharing of your 
carving journeys.


----------



## elwind (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome, guys. You must be the welcoming committee. Can you help me with something?

Other people have commented on my project posts. When I click on the link in my email to view and reply to comments, it sends me to my posted project. There I see a "3 coments" link. I click on that and there's nothing there. So how do I reply to comments or see the comments? Any suggestions? I sign in and still no comments available to veiw or reply to.

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to LJs.

If you do a blog series I am sure you would have plenty of followers. I am not a carver but I always like learning.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Justin,
This is a 'snapshot' of the e-mail notifer that I recieved when Monte Pittman commented on your OP (Original Post).
When you right click on the 1st blue, URL address and select 'open in a seperate tab' the OP will be displayed and all comments will be displayed, whether you are signed in or not. However you must be signed in to post a comment.

Hope this helps answer your question. - Grandpa Len.

------------------SNAPSHOT--------------------------

DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL
View this reply, read all the existing replies, or post a reply of your own at:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/55079#reply-727130

---------------------------------
Monte Pittman replied on a forum topic:
---------------------------------

Welcome to LJs.

If you do a blog series I am sure you would have plenty of followers. I am not a carver but I always like learning.

---------------------------------

DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL
View this reply, read all the existing replies, or post a reply of your own at:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/55079#reply-727130

To stop receiving emails when replies are posted to this forum topic, visit:
http://lumberjocks.com/watchlist/remove?activity_id=2729924

-LumberJocks
http://lumberjocks.com/

Like us on Facebook : http://facebook.com/LumberJocksCom
Follow our Pinterest Boards : https://pinterest.com/LumberJocks
Follow us on Twitter : http://twitter.com/LumberJocks
+1 us on Google+ : https://plus.google.com/111064881590274166163

Want to control the emails you receive from LumberJocks?
Go to: http://lumberjocks.com/account/email_notifications

Actions

LumberJocks Notifier ([email protected])

Add to contacts

10:07 AM

To: GrandpaLen


----------



## elwind (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi GrandpaLen,
I appreciate your effort to explain this, but I still had no success. I right clicked on all the blue links in each project comment email and never got the "open seperate tab" option. I only got that option when doing the blog email comments - not with the project comments. I have no way to see comments on project comments emails. Any other ideas?

Justin


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

No sir, I'm at a loss as to why a 'Projects' e-mail notifier wouldn't open the same way for you.

I recieve an 'e-mail notifier' that announces a new post, ie; project, blog or forum, from anyone on 'my buddies' list and have never not been able to 'right click' and open them in a new tab.

If you download and install the LumberJocks 'Toolbar' you can quickly select your category to be viewed.

Don't give up, it's in there somewhere… - Grandpa Len. ;-)


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Justin, welcome to the planet lumberJocks.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

First, Welcome to LJ's.

Second, do you have a pop up blocker or a tracking blocker on? I know I have to shut down my tracking blocker sometimes to view things. Maybe that will help?


----------



## elwind (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome, DarinS, 
I do have a popup blocker but it's always been disabled. But what the heck is a 'tracking blocker'? Never heard of that one. I'm on an old XP system. Where would I find a 'tracking blocker' to disable it?

Plus, I'm able to respond to emails sent to me from the LJ's office - like from Debbie and Martin. But the comments to my picture posts, I can't get to, even though the cursor turns into a link hand when I place it over the 'comments' link on my posts pages. It just won't connect.

Thanks for trying…......Justin


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

This should be an interesting thread!

I have a few nice carving tools but not enough and they are so expensive! A week ago I decided to take a risk and purchase an entire set I have been considering for a year now. These are hand-forged in china and the seller, a Chinese luthier's supply company with some very nice looking wares, states . . .

"The southern Chinese city of Donyang has been one of the major centers of wood carving in China since the Tang Dynasty (618 - 907AD). Our cutting tools come from the best blacksmith in Donyang. He still uses the centuries old traditional methods with these tools. The larger carving gauges have conical tangs to keep the handle from splitting when struck with the traditional iron mallet(socket chisel). The cutting edges are remarkably durable. The smaller detail carving tools are made of a single layer of carbon steel (C60) with the harness of (RC 58). The large carving gauges are made of double layered steel and have a cutting edge whose harness is over (RC 60). As with Chines tradition, the blade is only coarsely finished by the blacksmith. Those willing to take the time to hone it to perfection, will be rewarded with extraordinary life-time carving tool at an unbeatable price."

I will be buying a set of 62 chisels for $126 plus $20 for shipping from China. That's under $2.50 per chisel. I plan to make the handles from beech and the ferrules from copper end cap pipe fittings. The link to the tools is http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-62pcs-ASSORTED-LOT-WOOD-CARVING-TOOLS-Wood-Chisel-/390709815639?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af81ea957 Considering what Chinese woodcarvers have done to pieces of rosewood for centuries, they must be using decent tools. If you are interested, also take a look at the other items offered by this seller to judge the quality of his wares http://stores.ebay.com/Charming-SONG-Violin-store You might also want to Google "Chinese city of Donyang" and read about its wood carving history.

I will have to make my own handles and polish and sharpen all of the chisels but that is not a problem for me as I have an extensive woodworking and metalworking shop. Will I get a good deal or not? We'll see. I will report in to Lumberjocks after I have finished a few tools and tried them out.

Planeman


----------



## facecarver (Oct 24, 2013)

Welcome,Glad you decided to join.I need all the help I can get…


----------

